# LED trims for Recessed can lights in Residential



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Ive been using the LED lamps by Phillips. 

14.5 WATTS, 830 lumens. 

Use your regular markup.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

If I order 100 at a time I can get tcp 3k 14w trims for under $30 5yr warranty


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

coolchief88 said:


> We are currently working on 5 new houses and are looking for LED can lighting options that other people are using. We want to keep it affordable for the customers. Right now we pay about $50 a pop for trims, with 50 to 60 recessed cans this would be a huge cost for the customer. Looking for ideas.


Customer obviously has money to throw away. I'd add 20% to the $50 retrofit you are using. If they can afford 5K to install the cans what's $2500 for the bulbs?


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

CC - what about a all in one piece, complete with lamp/trim, etc.?


----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)

We have started stocking these on our trucks. Only have about 20 installed so far, so I cant tell you anything about the reliability yet. Customers have liked them a lot.


----------

